#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Αμοιβές - Φορολογικά/Λογιστικά >  > > >  >  >  Υπολογισμός συμβατικής δαπάνης σε βιοτεχνικό κτίριο με χώρους γραφείων

## SMBD

---

----------


## Xάρης

Στα βόρεια (Θεσσαλονίκη) επιμερίζεται πράγμα το οποίο και θεωρώ ως ορθό.

----------


## Evan

ξεχωριστά όπως και το ΕΚΚΟ

----------


## SIRADRAB

> Στα βόρεια (Θεσσαλονίκη) επιμερίζεται πράγμα το οποίο και θεωρώ ως ορθό.


  Αν στην ονοματολογία της άδειας αναφέρεται ως βιοτεχνικό κτίριο και ακολουθεί τους σχετικούς όρους δόμησης βιοτεχνίας δεν καταλαβαίνω το γιατί. Μια βιοτεχνία πρέπει να έχει χώρους γραφείων/ου. Δεν καταλαβαίνω την λογική των ''βόρειων''.

----------


## Xάρης

Ο προϋπολογισμός κατασκευής γραφείων είναι διαφορετικός από αυτόν κατασκευής ενός ενιαίου βιομηχανικού χώρου. Και ο αναλυτικός και ο συμβατικός. Άρα ορθώς γίνεται η διάκριση.

----------


## Evan

> Αν στην ονοματολογία της άδειας αναφέρεται ως βιοτεχνικό κτίριο και ακολουθεί τους σχετικούς όρους δόμησης βιοτεχνίας δεν καταλαβαίνω το γιατί. Μια βιοτεχνία πρέπει να έχει χώρους γραφείων/ου. Δεν καταλαβαίνω την λογική των ''βόρειων''.


υπάρχει περίπτωση να μην επιτρέπεται χρήση γραφείων παρά μόνο βιομηχανική στην περιοχή αυτό δεν σημαίνει πως δεν μπορείς να κατασκευάσεις γραφεία τα οποία θα υποστηρίζουν το βιομηχανικό τμήμα δίπλα σε αυτό. Το πόσο μεγάλα θα είναι δεν υπάρχει νόμος που να τα ορίζει αλλά άτυπα πρέπει να είναι κάτω από το 50% της επιφάνειας της βιομηχανίας(10-20-30%). *Σε κάθε όμως περίπτωση τα γραφεία υπολογίζονται ξεχωριστά στον προϋπολογισμό, τις θέσεις στάθμευσης και την πυρασφάλεια (το τελευταίο με προϋποθέσεις)*

Το όνομα της άδειας κανονικά πρέπει να αναφέρει και τα γραφεία, αλλά γενικά θα πρέπει να αναφέρει το τίτλο με τον οποίο εγκρίθηκε η άδεια ίδρυσης.

----------


## Xάρης

Ναι, όπως γίνεται σ' ένα κτήριο κατοικιών που έχεις στο ισόγειο ένα κατάστημα 20τμ.
Στον ίδιο συμβατικό προϋπολογισμό γράφεις:
βιοτεχνικός χώρος = τόσα τμ
γραφεία = τόσα τμ

----------


## Xάρης

Οι αποθήκες ως αποθήκες. Έτσι κι αλλιώς έχουν τον ίδιο συντελεστή με το βιομηχανικό χώρο.
Το λεβητοστάσιο είναι σε υπόγειο; Αν ναι, ως υπόγειο, αν όχι ως βιομηχανικός χώρος.
Ο βιολογικός καθαρισμός με αναλυτικό προϋπολογισμό, βλ. *Εγκύκλιο 8/90*, 6ο κεφάλαιο.

----------


## Xάρης

Θα ρωτούσα τον Τζάρα (βλ. Ρωτούμε - Απαντούν).

----------

